# DOG HAS BEEN FOUND!!!!! Formerly.... LOST DOG FORT COLLINS CO



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't give up! Stay positive and get flyers posted everywhere. The post office,( they might not allow inside) grocery stores, gas stations,on telephone poles everywhere you can think of even the local radio lost and found, more people looking is the only way. Good luck. I am sending my own thoughts for a reuniting of you and your dog!


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey man I live in downtown Fortcollins send me a photo and I will post it and spread the word, I hang out in a pretty big dog circle


----------



## Tower Climber (Feb 27, 2019)

For every scammer response, and there have been a number, there are 10X the number of good folks like you all here. Thank you for helping me to cast a broader net. 



Good thoughts, good words, good actions. 



Keep the magic alive! We all are going to get our boy home to get back on the river with me next month. IKs (and people in IKs) are great dog beds too, y'know.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

I’m the one that just texted you, put up on my Facebook and sent to friends. Hope this helps, dogs are the best people ever.


----------



## Tower Climber (Feb 27, 2019)

Dog has returned. Thank you all for your help. I think Rivh2O has earned some proffered bevvies and should probably take my new mini-oar rig out on the Poudre this spring. 



Bless all of your hearts! Thanks mods for pulling personal info.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

Great News! Hippity Ho!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

So glad of the positive outcome! This is a community of good will and support.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm glad your river buddy made it back home. I have a lab and boxer myself, understand how attached we become to them. One day this white fluffy cat, with a red collar showed up at our back door, so we let it into the house, we feed it a can of tuna, than it went upstairs and fell a sleep on the bed. Around 4:00 it would want out. This routine went on for about 6 weeks, we even bought cat food for our new guest. Than it just quite showing up. About 3 weeks later my daughter and I were riding bikes and seen this same cat sitting in a window sill on the inside of this house. We went up to the door and knocked to let the owners know how their cat was a visitor for about 6 weeks and to see if they wanted the leftover cat we had. A lady answered the door and we explained the situation, she look at us and said it wasn't their cat eather, she just showed up about 3 weeks ago, but she will take the cat food.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Good story...


----------

